# Important to understand this about "special orders"...



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

You guys all have to pardon me; I am just finishing a streak
of six days straight at my desk, 12 hours per day. Needless
to say, the sale kicked my butt too. I must admit - I am
a bit edgey... I am off now, and heading 60 miles due West -
gonna park my rear on a Tuna boat, and go slay some feesh!

Albacore sashimi for all when I get back!
:thumbup:

Before I go I want to reiterate one very important
point regarding special orders:

*Please* make sure that you have decided
on your final specifications before the special
order colors/options are input. Once your special order
is "in the system" at BMWAG in Germany, it *cannot* 
be changed...

Please have fun while I am gone...


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

Hope you're having (had) a great time swimming with the feeshes!

And don't worry about changing colors after the order is placed, Alan F has already committed to whatever color he has already committed too


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

Jon Shafer said:


> *Please make sure that you have decided
> on your final specifications before the special
> order colors/options are input. Once your special order
> is "in the system" at BMWAG in Germany, it cannot
> be changed...*


Uh-oh... sounds like someone attended the Plaz School of Being a Pain in the Ass Cutter Customer!

:eeps:


----------



## car_for_mom (Jul 15, 2002)

Jon - you deserve a break today! (and not at McDonalds! [I'm sure most of the posters aren't old enough to remember those commercials!])

Hope you catch/caught a lot o'fish!

Your boss should:

(a) pay you more 
(b) give you a Z8, as I said before and
(c) give you more vacation, because once they start clearing out Port Huememe, you'll be busy, busy, busy with giving customers their documentation, making sure everyone is happy with what they've gotten, yadda, yadda, yadda,

BTW - I hope you come by Crevier at some point - I'd like to meet you, or I may just come by Cutter, because I'm interested in ordering some stuff from the BMW Accessory List (sheepskin seat covers, sunshade, trunk mat).

Take care!


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

*Fishing was awesome!!!*

Perfect weather for fishing 70 miles offshore!
1 foot swell (flat actually), glassy surface, and a "wide-open"
bite on 20 - 40 lb Albacore Tuna...

The trip starts with a mad dash from Santa Barbara to Morro
Bay over San Marcos Pass in my 328Ci. Rarely do I ever
get an opportunity to get out and drive. My house is
just over one mile from Cutter Motors. Anyway, I made the 
112 mile jaunt in just over 90 minutes. No doubt I am
the only person insane enough to load a bunch of stinkin' 
gear into their beloved Bimmer. My car really stood out in the
parking lot next to all of those pickup trucks... I am the last passenger to arrive, and I am assigned (lucky) #13.

Here the boat, a "smallish" 55-footer:









There really is nothing quite like Tuna fishing.
It's tough to describe; pandemonium is an understatement.
Blood and fish flying everywhere.... Manic fishermen salivating
like Pavlov's dogs...

This is what they look like when they come out of the water:









We filled the boat in just a few hours. Good thing that we
ran out of bait (live Sardines).


























These are all of the ones that I caught personally:









By the time I finished, I couldn't reel another one in if my life
depended on it. My arms were shot! When you hear guys say
that their bodies change after they turn forty, believe them!!









Now I was left with the task of getting all of them home
(in my BMW)...

Well, I'm back at work now, and I am swamped, and....

I will try to answer all of the "dear Jon" posts when I get some time.

Regards,
--Jon


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Fishing was awesome!!!*



Jon Shafer said:


> *Perfect weather for fishing 70 miles offshore!
> 1 foot swell (flat actually), glassy surface, and a "wide-open"
> bite on 20 - 40 lb Albacore Tuna...
> 
> ...


Looks like a successful trip :thumbup:

Is 20- 40 the norm on your coast? During the season my buddy with a boat in OC, MD (and a 540  ) hooked a 90 lbs. tuna this year. I think avg was in 55 lb area :yikes: We got skunked the one day I went out with him this summer 

Any hoo, welcome back!!


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

*Re: Re: Fishing was awesome!!!*



PM 325xiT said:


> *
> Looks like a successful trip :thumbup:
> 
> Is 20- 40 the norm on your coast? During the season my buddy with a boat in OC, MD (and a 540  ) hooked a 90 lbs. tuna this year. I think avg was in 55 lb area :yikes: We got skunked the one day I went out with him this summer
> ...


Albacore generally run in the 20 - 40 range, but we do
catch Bluefin, Bigeye, and Yellowfin Tuna that get much bigger...

This is an 80 lb Bluefin:









One year (1988) we had Bluefin Tuna in the Santa Barbara
Channel that weighed in over 1,000 pounds...


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Fishing was awesome!!!*



Jon Shafer said:


> *
> 
> Albacore generally run in the 20 - 40 range, but we do
> catch Bluefin, Bigeye, and Yellowfin Tuna that get much bigger...
> ...


Blue fin it was now that you mention it.

Very nice:thumbup:


----------

